# Awaiting Mr. Beck !!!!!!



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

tonight's the night......less than three hours till show time.
I'm as giddy as a kid.

cheers
pete


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm going Wednesday evening, should be great!


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Most of the guitars player i know who went now want to cut off their arms....which they should feel lucky about because i just spoke to a drummer who was there and he wants to cut off ALL 4 limbs.kkjuw

Andy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Read some reviews on the first show. Seems to have been a great one.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Will be there tomorrow night! :rockon2:


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

gonna see him tonight for the first time!
egad, dreams come true! kkjuw


----------



## Congee99 (Apr 22, 2006)

Jeff Beck is my absolute favourite guitar player and I had the pleasure of seeing both Montreal shows this year. The two shows were quite different and it was an amazing night !
Just wanted to add to this thread.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Congee99 said:


> Jeff Beck is my absolute favourite guitar player and I had the pleasure of seeing both Montreal shows this year. The two shows were quite different and it was an amazing night !
> Just wanted to add to this thread.


I saw the first one (6pm). How did the second one differ?? Inquiring minds want to know.

cheers
Pete


----------



## Congee99 (Apr 22, 2006)

faracaster said:


> I saw the first one (6pm). How did the second one differ?? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Hey Pete,
> 
> ...


----------

